# New Car - THE ALL-NEW HYUNDAI TUCSON:



## WHIZZER

Hyundai Motor has unveiled the all-new Tucson, which features an advanced, experimental design and state-of the-art technology, setting new standards in the compact SUV segment. In addition, it offers the most electrified powertrain line-up in its class, underscoring Hyundai's commitment to clean driving, while retaining its true SUV character.








The all-new Tucson is the fourth generation of Hyundai's successful best-seller with more than 7 million units sold around the globe since it launched in 2004. Of these, 1.4 million units have been sold in Europe. That makes it the company's bestselling SUV globally. Hyundai's new compact SUV arrives on the market with a revolutionary and ambitious new look that follows the company's new Sensuous Sportiness design identity.








By offering the most electrified powertrain line-up in the compact SUV segment, including hybrid, plug-in hybrid, and 48-volt mild hybrid options, the all-new Tucson completes the electrification of Hyundai's SUV fleet in Europe. Other electrified SUVs produced by Hyundai include the fully-electric and hybrid versions of the Kona, NEXO, its second-generation fuel cell electric vehicle, and the Santa Fe with hybrid and plug-in hybrid options on top of the line-up. By introducing electrification to its latest models, Hyundai consolidates its position as the manufacturer with broadest range of electrified powertrains.








The all-new Tucson is a global model. It will be produced in several factories worldwide, and will become the third-generation of the model to be produced in Europe at the Hyundai Motor Manufacturing Czech (HMMC) production plant in Nošovice, Czech Republic. The second generation Tucson was the first model produced at HMMC. This underlines Hyundai's commitment to the European market.

"Hyundai is the brand with the broadest line-up of electrified powertrains, ranging from mild hybrid, hybrid, plug-in hybrid, battery electric to fuel cell electric variants," says Michael Cole, President and CEO at Hyundai Motor Europe. "With the introduction of the all-new Tucson it was key to also expand the electrification to our global best-selling SUV. This launch marks a further milestone for Hyundai, as we now offer electrified versions of our full SUV range. With its progressive design and state-of-the-art powertrain line-up, the all-new Tucson will remain one of the key products for Hyundai in Europe."

'Parametric Dynamics': a revolutionary and unique exterior at the cutting-edge of SUV design
Rather than simply an evolution of the previous generation model, the all-new Tucson represents a revolution for Hyundai in design terms. Overall, it features a bigger and wider body than its predecessor. Its muscular stance combines sharp angles and dynamic proportions with rich surfaces, ensuring a progressive look without compromising on Tucson's rugged SUV heritage.

The all-new Tucson is the first fully-changed Hyundai SUV to be developed according to the company's new "Sensuous Sportiness" design identity. This direction is characterised by the harmony between four fundamental elements: proportion, architecture, styling and technology. Its purpose is to bring a sensuous and emotional touch to Hyundai vehicles, realised by innovative technology and solutions.

"The mission of 'Sensuous Sportiness' is to elevate the emotional qualities of automotive design. We want our customers to feel moved. With the all-new Tucson, we are introducing its ultimate evolution and a ********** statement about Hyundai's unstoppable forward momentum," said SangYup Lee, Senior Vice President and Head of Hyundai Global Design Center. "Tucson's advanced, experimental design is true to its pioneering spirit and raises the game in the industry's most competitive segment."

The progressive design language of the all-new Tucson was inspired by Hyundai's Vision T SUV concept, which was unveiled at 2019 AutoMobility LA. Also guided by Sensuous Sportiness, Vision T's design themes revolve around the concept of Dynamism and represent an "urban adventurer" SUV design direction.

Refraining from traditional drawing and sketching methods, Hyundai's designers developed the all-new Tucson's futuristic design elements through geometric algorithms produced by cutting-edge digital technology. This process, known as "parametric dynamics", utilises lines, faces, angles and shapes created through digital data to create unprecedented, bold design aesthetics. As a result, prominent geometric patterns known as "parametric jewels" appear throughout the SUV's design, giving it a progressive character.

The most prominent display of these parametric jewels is on the vehicle's front grille, where Parametric Hidden Lights provide a strong first impression. When the lights are off, the front of the vehicle appears covered in dark, geometric patterns, with no distinction between the signature LED Daytime Running Lights (DRLs), which are seamlessly integrated into the grille. Thanks to state-of-the-art half-mirror lighting technology, when the DRLs are switched on, the dark chrome appearance of the grille transforms into jewel-like shapes, bringing an eye-catching element to an otherwise sleek appearance.

Parametric jewels also feature as a prominent design element on the side of the vehicle. Chiseled surfaces create a striking contrast between a sleek silhouette and masculine wedge, suggesting forward motion even when standing still. Taut athletic shapes seamlessly merge into angular wheel arches, where alloy wheels provide a powerful and dynamic stance. The Tucson's sporty sensibility is accentuated through a chrome accent line with an edged parabolic shape, starting on the side mirrors and continuing all the way to the C-pillar. From the side view, the wrap-around doors are complemented by a sharp and bold side character line, which sits in harmony with the robust and rugged look of the dynamic and angulated wheel arches.

On the rear, wide tail lamps with parametric hidden light details continue the design theme. The all-new Tucson's rear bumper also integrates parametric pattern details with a three-dimensional effect, coupled with a sporty garnish. It is the first Hyundai model to apply hidden rear wipers, which sit under the spoiler. High-tech design elements are crowned by a smooth glass Hyundai logo, which looks three-dimensional but actually does not protrude from the outer surface, in a departure from traditional automotive manufacture emblems.

Exterior colours:
All-new Tucson customers can choose from nine exterior colours overall, including three new ones: Shimmering Silver, Amazon Grey and Teal. Moreover, the option of a two-tone roof in either a Phantom Black or Dark Knight offers customers even more scope for personalisation. Each exterior body colour can be combined with a two-tone roof.

Shimmering Silver [NEW] with optional Dark Knight roof
Amazon Grey [NEW] with optional Phantom Black roof
Teal [NEW] with optional Phantom Black roof
Phantom Black with optional Dark Knight roof
Polar White with optional Phantom Black roof
Engine Red with optional Phantom Black roof
Sunset Red with optional Phantom Black roof
Silky Bronze with optional Dark Knight roof
Dark Knight with optional Phantom Black roof
A clean and sophisticated interior combines maximum comfort with seamless technology
Getting into the all-new Tucson's sophisticated and spacious interior, or INTERSPACE, is like entering a neatly organised room where everyday concerns disappear. Inside, space, technology and information intersect harmoniously. Featuring sensuous forms inspired by waterfalls, twin silver garnish lines streaming from the centre fascia to the rear doors harmonise neatly layered premium surface materials in complementary neutral tones.

The seamless integration of segment-leading technology provides all-new Tucson customers with an advanced and fully-customisable digital experience. The new 10.25-inch AVN-T screen fills the centre of the vehicle. Hyundai's designers dispensed with physical knobs and buttons, so all AVN and heat, ventilation and air conditioning functions are controlled via touch, making it the first Hyundai model to feature a full touchscreen console. High-quality soft-touch materials appear throughout the interior, lifting the look and feel to a new level, while new indirect air vents start from the doors and flow to the centre console.

The evolution of Tucson's interior layout led to a lower instrument display and removal of the gauge cluster housing for a decluttered surface to enhance the feeling of openness inside. The broad ridge of the dashboard blends seamlessly with the doors, wrapping around front occupants like a deep gorge. These futuristic features provide an even more progressive feeling and bring new levels of high-tech design value to customers.

The ergonomically-positioned arm rest is connected with the shift by wire application, for intuitive use by the driver, while also giving the car a clean and modern appeal.

Occupants can also enjoy pleasant ambient mood lighting, which is positioned in the two side pockets of the centre fascia, in the wireless charging pad and door map pocket. It offers 64 configurable colours and 10 levels of brightness to fit every mood and offer even more scope for personalisation.

In addition, customers can choose from three interior trims, including one-tone Black in fabric or leather, two-tone Black and Beige in fabric or leather and the Teal colour pack.

The Teal pack offers a black textile or leather seat with teal stitching on the seats, armrest and gear shift. Teal textile inserts also feature on the cloth crash pad and door trim.

Interior colours:

One-tone Black (fabric or leather)
Two-tone Black and Moss Grey (fabric or leather)
Teal pack (fabric or leather)
State-of-the-art technology and connectivity
The all-new Tucson is equipped with a host of state-of-the-art human-oriented technology features to provide an advanced digital experience.

The fully digital configurable dual ****pit consists of a new 10.25-inch open cluster and 10.25-inch AVN-T screen. This offers a personalised space that is intuitively optimised for a high-tech user experience. For example, the colour schemes of the cluster change depending on which drive mode is selected.

Hyundai is offering the latest version of its state-of-the-art Bluelink connected car services with the 10.25-inch infotainment system in the all-new Tucson. The upgraded Bluelink offers a range of new benefits and services for Hyundai customers, including Connected Routing, Last Mile Navigation and a new User Profile feature. Meanwhile, customers can locate their vehicle, lock and unlock it remotely, or view vehicle attributes like fuel level, via the Bluelink app.

Occupants can tailor their individual infotainment choices with the new User Profile feature. This allows customers to install up to two main accounts and one guest account, and upload a profile picture via the Bluelink app. User Profile stores users' infotainment preferences, such as language, Bluetooth, navigation and voice recognition settings, as well as their favourite radio stations, in the cloud.

If drivers have to park their car within a 200-metre to two-kilometre radius from the destination, Last Mile Navigation can be activated to resume the guidance in the Bluelink app on the driver's smartphone.

In addition, the all-new Tucson will feature calendar integration inside the infotainment system, meaning the user will be able to see their Apple or Google Calendar on the AVN screen. Synchronisation is done via Bluelink App settings. This is just one more reason for customers to use and download the Bluelink app.

With the new cloud-based Connected Routing navigation, driving routes are calculated on a powerful server inside the Bluelink cloud environment. This ensures more accurate traffic forecasting, more precise times of arrival, and more reliable route recalculation. As an additional benefit of Connected Routing, the autofill functionality saves drivers time in selecting a destination.

Apple CarPlay and Android Auto allow customers to mirror the functionality of their iOS and Android smartphones in a simplified and convenient manner. With the eight-inch Display Audio, smartphones can be mirrored wirelessly. Other infotainment and connectivity features on the all-new Tucson include a premium sound system by KRELL for an enhanced listening experience, a wireless charging pad in the centre console, as well as front and rear USB ports for even more convenience, particularly on long journeys.

Finally, Hyundai LIVE Services add real-time parking information and fuel station locations including prices, as well as weather information. Destinations or points of interest can also be sent from the app to the in-car navigation system.

The all-new Tucson delivers increased comfort and convenience for every type of driver
With a range of new convenience features, Hyundai offers even more comfort for all-new Tucson customers.

For the first time in a Hyundai vehicle, the all-new Tucson's hidden type Multi-Air Mode technology consists of a combination of direct and indirect air vents for air conditioning and heating to create a more pleasant indoor environment with more gentle air flow. When this mode is activated, the air is dispersed to the newly added multi-air slots in the front, in addition to the normal air vents. The overall wind volume remains the same, and is therefore just as effective at changing the temperature, but the dispersion of wind reduces direct air contact and softens the air. This mode can be switched on and off based on the preference of the driver.

The three-zone climate control now caters to passengers in the rear seats in addition to occupants in the front of the vehicle. In addition, ventilated seats in the front and heated seats in the front and rear provide further comfort for the driver and passenger alike.

In addition, with Walk-in Device drivers can slide and recline the passenger seat for the convenience of front- or rear-seat occupants with the simple use of a button on the seat's bolsters.

Rear Sleeping Mode allows the driver's row to listen to their selected audio without the same audio being transmitted to the rear speakers, so that passengers who are sleeping will not be disturbed.

For improved user convenience, the rear seats of the all-new Tucson can now be folded in a 4:2:4 ratio. Remote Folding furthermore allows the seats to be folded at a distance. The folding levers are located on the side walls of the boot.

Increased roominess
The all-new Tucson's dynamic proportions and new platform provide a wide, open interior space that guarantees occupants comfort and roominess usually reserved for models in the segment above. At 20mm longer, 15mm wider, and a wheelbase that has been increased by 10mm as compared to the previous generation, the all-new Tucson is more spacious than ever before. As a result, rear passengers can enjoy 26mm of additional legroom. This has been achieved for both the hybrid and internal combustion engine models, due to a clever placement of the battery underneath the rear passenger seats. Meanwhile, boot space has been increased by 33 to 107 litres, depending on the chosen trim and powertrain, offering up to 620 litres overall for luggage with the seats up and up to 1,799 litres with the seats folded.

Dimensions (in mm)

Length: 4,500 (+20mm)
Width: 1,865 (+15mm)
Height: 1,650 (+5mm)
Wheelbase: 2,680 (+10mm)
Overhang: front 895mm, rear 925mm
Second row legroom: 996 (+26mm)
Boot (in litres)

Volume with seats up (Gasoline/ Diesel/ Gasoline 48V/ Diesel 48V/ Hybrid): 620 / 598 / 577 / 546 / 616
Maximum volume, with seats folded (Gasoline /Diesel /Gasoline 48V/ Diesel 48V/ Hybrid): 1,799 / 1,777 / 1,756 / 1,725 / 1,795
Most comprehensive active safety and driving assist package in its class
With best-in-class advanced driver-assistance systems and an active safety package with a range of innovative features, the all-new Tucson delivers even more peace of mind for Hyundai customers.

The all-new Tucson is outfitted with an enhanced seven-airbag system, which features a new first row center side airbag, a feature unique to this segment. This prevents front row passengers from colliding with one another in the case of a collision, minimising the risk of serious injuries. When the deployment of the airbags is triggerd by a front or side impact, Multi-collision braking automatically applies emergency brakes to reduce the risk of secondary, or multiple, collisions.

The all-new Tucson has been equipped with Forward Collision-Avoidance Assist (FCA), which sounds alarms when a collision becomes imminent with cars, bicycles, or pedestrians ahead. When the driver fails to react and brake in time, the system automatically controls the brakes to avoid an accident. For the first time in a Tucson, FCA now includes Junction Turning, which expands the range of protection to include collisions at intersections. This function detects oncoming cars from the other side when turning left at a junction and, if a collision appears likely, applies the brakes to stop the car.

Lane Following Assist (LFA) keeps the vehicle safety centred within the lane. Using the forward camera to recognise the intended lane, LFA will automatically provide corrective steering input to help maintain the centre path. This works together with the Lane Keeping Assist (LKA) function, which prevents accidental lane departure and now detects road edges as well as lines.

Driver Attention Warning (DAW) is a driver protection feature which helps monitor driving patterns in order to detect fatigued driving and prevent potential accidents. This works in tandem with Leading Vehicle Departure Alert (LVDA). LVDA alerts the driver when the vehicle ahead of them starts moving forward and they do not react quickly enough, for example at traffic lights.

Introduced for the first time in a compact SUV, Highway Driving Assist (HDA) makes highway driving safer and more comfortable. HDA regulates the car's speed and maintains its distance to other vehicles in front, as well as the current lane of travel on the highway. A special button on the steering wheel allows the driver to activate HDA with just one click.

HDA works in combination with LFA and navigation-based Smart Cruise Control Curve (NSCC-C). With this feature, all-new Tucson drivers can set the speed using SCC then, for greater safety and convenience, NSCC-C is capable of automatically adjusting the vehicle speed for the incoming curve, based on local road information. It reduces the cruising speed and, upon exiting the curve, returns to the preset speed level.

Another new feature is Intelligent Speed Limit Assist (ISLA). As well as displaying speed limits on the AVN screen, ISLA automatically adjusts the all-new Tucson's speed so that drivers do not exceed the limit.

For even more assurance, the all-new Tucson has been outfitted with a series of functions that increase visibility on the road. Blind-spot Collision Avoidance Assist (BCA). This system now applies differential braking, in addition to visual and audio warnings, to prevent the car from colliding into other vehicles when changing lanes. This function uses the vehicle's front-view camera and rear corner radars to calculate the relative position and speed of vehicles on the side or in the Tucson's blind-spot. BCA is equipped with Rear Cross-traffic Collision-avoidance Assist. When backing out, RCCA alerts the driver to the approach of a vehicle crossing their rearward path. If necessary, the brakes are applied to prevent a collision.

A feature unique to the segment is the Blind view Monitor. When the driver signals a lane change, one of the two main dials of the 10.25'' Supervision Cluster will display a view of the blind spot of the respective side. This offers an enhancement of the views on the side mirror, and also provides additional visual support in dark and rainy conditions.

The all-new Tucson also offers the Surround View Monitor (SVM), so that drivers can experience a 360-degree, three-dimensional view of the vehicle from various viewpoints. This includes zooming in and out for the front, rear, left and right of the vehicle SVM also utilises a bird's eye view to further enhance the visibility of potential obstacles.

SVM is also synchronised with the new Remote Smart Parking Assist (RSPA), which is available on the hybrid version of the all-new Tucson. RSPA aids drivers when parking and pulling out by automatically move forward and rear the vehicle, even if outside of the car. The feature can be activated and controlled via the Smart Key. The vehicle utilises ultrasonic sensors to identify obstacles, and emergency braking is applied whenever the risk of a collision is detected.

When switched to automatic mode, High Beam Assist (HBA) detects both oncoming vehicles and those in the same lane ahead at night, as well as changing to low-beam as appropriate, thereby reducing blinding effects on other drivers. When no more vehicles are detected, the system automatically reactivates the high beams, maximising the driver's range of vision.

Other improved and innovative features make the all-new Tucson an assuring and reliable family-friendly car. The new Rear Occupant Alert (ROA) system monitors the rear seats via a sensor that detects the movements. Visual and auditory warnings are then relayed to the driver to ensure they remove passengers from the rear seats before leaving and locking the vehicle. Rear Passenger Sleeping Mode (RPSM) lowers the rear speakers in order to make the back of the car more relaxing for occupants, when undertaking long journeys. In addition, the new Safe Exit Warning (SEW) function alerts occupants if there is oncoming traffic when they attempt to step out of the car. This feature is being introduced to a mainstream compact SUV for the first time.

Available Hyundai SmartSense active safety and driving assistance features:

Forward Collision-Avoidance Assist (FCA with car, pedestrian and cyclist protection) [NEW: Junction Turning]
Leading Vehicle Departure Alert (LVDA) [NEW]
Highway Driving Assist (HDA) 1.5 [NEW]
Navigation-based Smart Cruise Control Curve (NSCC-C) [NEW: using navigation data]
Intelligent Speed Limit Assist (ISLA) [NEW]
Blind Spot-Collision Warning (BCW)
Blind-spot Collision Avoidance Assist (BCA) [NEW]
Safe Exit Warning (SEW) [NEW]
Remote Smart Parking Assist (RSPA) [NEW: HEV/PHEV only]
Surround View Monitor (SVM) [upgraded]
Blind View Monitor (BVM) [NEW]
Rear Occupant Alert (ROA) [NEW]
Lane Following Assist (LFA) [NEW]
Lane Keeping Assist (LKA) [upgraded]
Driver Attention Warning (DAW)
Rear Cross Traffic Collision Warning (RCCW)
Rear Cross-traffic Collision-avoidance Assist (RCCA) [NEW]
High Beam Assist (HBA)
For further peace of mind, Hyundai offers its industry-leading five-year unlimited mileage warranty with the all-new Tucson.

Four-wheel drive and Terrain Modes make the all-new Tucson a true SUV
The all-new Tucson consolidates its true SUV credentials with 4x4 capabilities, thanks to its new Terrain Mode selector, which provides even more enjoyment for drivers. This feature, available on hybrid version with automatic transmission, utilises Hyundai's signature HTRAC four-wheel drive technology, which enables agile handling and better torque application depending on wheel grip and vehicle speed. In addition to different drive modes, three additional terrain modes - Mud, Sand and Snow - optimise the driving performance and HTRAC settings for an enhanced driving experience on a variety of terrain.

A comfortable or sporty ride with new Electronic Controlled Suspension and tuning
The all-new Tucson has been developed and tested in Europe performing accelerated durability tests and dynamic testing on the most demanding race track in the world, the famous Nürburgring Nordschleife, as well as undergoing rigorous public-road testing throughout Europe from the coldest winter testing conditions in Sweden to trailer testing in the Alps and hot weather testing in the south of Spain to ensure that the high expectations of European customers are met.

Customers can choose between two different suspension systems for the all-new Tucson, with both offering adaptive and conventional dampers for enhanced ride and handling.


----------



## andy665

That is a very good looking car, love the front light treatment


----------



## tictap

Now that looks good!!


----------



## Bill58

That looks smart.


----------



## packard

That looks a lot better, wonder what the real world mpg will be.


----------



## Caledoniandream

Wouldn’t mind that, looks smart!


----------



## Brian1612

Not an SUV guy but that looks good.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor

We had a gen 3 Santa Fe a few years back, very "effective" car. MPG was poor to start with then high 30s/low 40s depending on the driving.

Great spec and pretty solid - just a bit soulless! 

That Tucson does look quite smart/modern. But then most Hyundai do when they first come out and then seem to date quite quick?


----------



## richardaudi0

Not for me, I'm afraid.


----------



## RS3

I'd made up my mind I was going to complain about Hyundai styling before the thread opened but what a pleasant surprise.
That's a growler of a front end but i like it!.
I'm still sure that had we been given interior shots there would have been complaints but we will see eh!.


----------



## Snowglobe

some interior shots here 
https://www.whatcar.com/news/2021-h...WCAR Enews bulletin - 17.09.20::story4_button
What car has said that they expect prices to start at £28K, so it's going to have a hard time swaying badge concious buyers


----------



## Bulkhead

The front end looks a little like the Lagonda Taraf.


----------



## Derek Mc

Jeez!!! that is actually pretty stunning for what it is and has pulled the rug from many far more expensive 4x4's in my opinion


----------



## Derekh929

I think that looks great


----------

